# MJ on Kobe



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*"If I had to pick the best player in the game, he certainly is up there right now".. "It seems as though he's got the edge over anybody in that position, if not in the league right now."-Michael Jordan*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2322734

On the otherhand..LA just lost its 5th straight game


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe getting love from the GOAT, and Kobe deserves it, as it's been a special season for him so far.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Laker forum.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

My favorite quote by Jordan regarding Kobe.



> "You see him playing with any of the elite guys in the league ... he's going to guard them defensively and he will beg for them to guard him on the other end. That's my approach. I would do the same thing."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2322734


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Who the **** cares. <strike>I don't hate Kobe, but I abhorr you stupid people that would pay to suck Kobe's ----. Put it in the Lakers forum.</strike>


Need a Mod to edit this statement. This is way out of line.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I think its pretty much uanimous that Kobe does have the most competitive spirit out of the whole NBA. 

And the thing about Kobe begging other elite players to guard him, well its just natural, you dont send a scrub againts him. But against players like VC, Ray Allen, Iverson, T-Mac... its obvious he loves showing them up, and vice versa... Jordan did the same thing back then... and he would still do it today if he could run.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

A Lakers fans quoting that ?

Jordan says he is up there, basically Jordan is saying "No" to the question if Kobe is the best player in the league right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Amareca said:


> A Lakers fans quoting that ?
> 
> Jordan says he is up there, basically Jordan is saying "No" to the question if Kobe is the best player in the league right now.


How do you get he is saying no? If anything he is saying there are other guys as talented, but Kobe has the edge on those other guys right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> How do you get he is saying no? If anything he is saying there are other guys as talented, but Kobe has the edge on those other guys right now.



I basically agree with Amareca ... I read it as him giving Kobe his props but leaving the debate open probably for guys like Duncan, KG, .. the usual suspects. If he really thought so then he would have just said yes.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

What edge?

His team? Their record? The MVP running? The scoring title sure, but the others arent playing for that.

The most competetive spirit? Based on what? Wanting to win, or wanting to prove something individually even at the expense of his team?

Guarding the other teams best player? I remember Tmac taking the Lakers out and Kobe was nowhere to be found in those waning seconds.

I see guys like Marquis Daniels burning him for player of the game. That wouldn't have happened to MJ.

He was NOT saying kobe is the best in the L right now. If he thought so he would've said it, but I agree with him when he says he is up there. No doubt Kobe is one of the most talented TOP guys in the NBA.

Will he win MVP? Not looking like it. Does he bring confidence and competetive fire to his teammates? No. Can he make Kwame look good....LOL noone can of course

Kobe is a top dog, but not THE top dog


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Laker forum.


*If that's what you're going to post, then don't post.*


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> How do you get he is saying no? If anything he is saying there are other guys as talented, but Kobe has the edge on those other guys right now.


Thats a very good point, but i do think MJ is not saying KOBE is the best right now, but then again you never hear MJ say or dmit that a certain player is the best in te league. Definition of the best player can go a lot of ways but his statement about Kobe being the most competitive in the league is what matters the most. :cheers:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally Posted by *Hairy Midget*
> 
> Who the **** cares. <strike>I don't hate Kobe, but I abhorr you stupid people that would pay to suck Kobe's dick.</stirke> Put it in the Lakers forum.


:laugh:

At least be thankful he didn't start a thread on why Kobe's 5-22 performance proves he's the MVP.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Kobe's competitiveness is the best in the NBA, it might not be team competitiveness, but individually, he is always out there trying to outplay his opposition, whether it hurts his team mates or not.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

KB in prime or MJ in prime?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> KB in prime or MJ in prime?


Bryant is just entering his prime. Ask that question again in about 5 years.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> KB in prime or MJ in prime?


I *KNOW* you didn't just ask that...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> KB in prime or MJ in prime?


pfffffftt


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> :laugh:
> 
> At least be thankful he didn't start a thread on why Kobe's 5-22 performance proves he's the MVP.


thanks for the idea..


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> KB in prime or MJ in prime?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

MJ didnt watch tonight's game


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Im a Kobe fan, and I can tell you he ain't got ish on MJ in his late career OR his prime.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> *"If I had to pick the best player in the game, he certainly is up there right now".. "It seems as though he's got the edge over anybody in that position, if not in the league right now."-Michael Jordan*


i take this as MJ almost saying his thought process...

he said he's in the argument for best in the L...

then he says he has an edge over everyone in his position...

then he says maybe everyone in the L too...

so he's the best at his position and he mite be the best in the league...

whoever else do u ever hear MJ talking about as the L's best though?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

JNice said:


> I basically agree with Amareca ... I read it as him giving Kobe his props but leaving the debate open probably for guys like Duncan, KG, .. the usual suspects. If he really thought so then he would have just said yes.


agreed.

i also like how he said something like: "NO way would i let that guy score 81 on me! id be fouled out before that ever happened!". i totaly agree with that! after like 60, id just put kobe on his back everytime he had the ball!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> KB in prime or MJ in prime?



statistically Jordan was in his prime from year one.. but if you mean Prime, as in winning championships... then still, no... Kobe isnt even on the same book.... far from it.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> i take this as MJ almost saying his thought process...
> 
> he said he's in the argument for best in the L...
> 
> ...



I think Kobe is probably the best at the SG position, but the best in the L, no. Never has been.
We've seen little AI carry scrubs to the finals and get MVP. Kobe has yet to do that, win or lose.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

So, Air finally speaks. Not sure if what he said was juicy though...the man is a politician in terms of words.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> statistically Jordan was in his prime from year one.. but if you mean Prime, as in winning championships... then still, no... Kobe isnt even on the same book.... far from it.


Championships by age 27:

Kobe:3
Jordan:1


----------

